# Need help



## EmmaB (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi everyone, so we are about to welcome a little fur baby into our home. She is 5 months old and a ragamuffin according to the lady who is selling her to me. I can't help but think that my little kitten is another breed or even a cross. Would anyone know or be able to identify what she could be?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Without papers, she's a moggie, mixed breed, so I hope you're not paying a "purebred" price for her. 

She looks like a ragdoll mix to me, but I'm no expert on breeds. She's so adorable, I wouldn't care what mix she is.


----------



## EmmaB (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh I agree, it was love at 1st site for me but yes I'm concerned as we have been in search for particular breeds of cat for the shedding. I know regardless ever car sheds but we just wanted to keep it to a minimum and we are about to pay a bit of money for her☹ thank you so much for your response. It helps alot


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, sorry, I didn't realize there was a certain reason for the breed question. My Cinderella (Birman) is on some lists for low-shedding cats, she only shed in clumps, as does Cleo. I think, but I'm not sure, Ragdolls and Ragamuffins also shed in clumps. Which I find better than hair all over, I can just pick up her little clumps of fur. 

Do you already have a name picked out? She's gorgeous, but I obviously have a weakness for longhaired kitties.


----------



## EmmaB (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes we were in search of a Birman for some time, they are just such a beautiful beeed. But after about 18 months of getting the run around I almost gave up completely on getting a pet completely then I ran into this little girl. I just hope it works out for us, never been so nervous before, I've had pets my whole life but my hubby hasn't and it will be my childrens 1st, this maybe being the reason why for the nerves. We do have a name picked for her, Luna.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I would suggest getting a slicker brush and training your new baby to accept gentle brushing every day for a few minutes. It won't eliminate shedding but it will help to confine a good bit of it to one place. There are also very good combs that will help, but I'm not sure what they're called. Someone else will have to give you the name of that.  Be gentle with a slicker brush, as the little wire bristles can be too much if applied hard or roughly.


----------



## EmmaB (Nov 7, 2020)

Ok ill go purchase one tomorrow. We bought her home and letting adjust to the change 🥰 i really appreciate all your advise. Super helpful and nice to know there is support out there 🌹


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My groomer gave me this Safari comb when I adopted Cinderella. Best comb ever.


----------



## EmmaB (Nov 7, 2020)

I'll definitely have a look for one as the one I'm using doesn't seem to be that affective. Thank you for sharing that 😊


----------



## Eudie lily (Nov 12, 2020)

She looks like my Ragdolls did at that age. Very pretty


----------



## EmmaB (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you🙂


----------

